# Guide repair ?



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I am repairing a broken guide for my stepdad. He has a old Fenwick Big Surfstick. Which for a rod over 30yrs old is a awesome casting rod. One of his guides broke, and I am repairing it. When I removed the old guide the uderwrap had been epoxied before the guide was applied and wrapped. This made for very easy removal and I have a perfectly intact and nice looking under wrap still preserved. Should I scuff the underwrap with a fine sand paper before I epoxy the new guide on to insure it adheares to the old epoxy? The only reason I am asking this instead of just doing it is that the epoxy on the underwrap is very thin, and even with a light sanding I would be scared to break through and have to redo the underwrap anyway. The reason I dont want to do the underwrap over is because I will never get a match to the yellow that is there now,I can get close but not a perfect match. This rod is in excellent condition and I would like to keep it as much original as possible. I have rods 1 or 2 yrs old that is not in as good cosmetic shape as this rod.Thanks


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It would be best to use a gray scotchbrite pad instead of sandpaper. Did this rod actually have epoxy, or was it varnish? If it's that old I'd think it was varnish. A very light scuffing will work, doesn't have to be anything major at all. Just barely roughed up to promote adhesion. You could honestly probably get away with not doing it at all.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

basstardo said:


> It would be best to use a gray scotchbrite pad instead of sandpaper. Did this rod actually have epoxy, or was it varnish? If it's that old I'd think it was varnish. A very light scuffing will work, doesn't have to be anything major at all. Just barely roughed up to promote adhesion. You could honestly probably get away with not doing it at all.


It really looks to be epoxy, but Ive been wrong before. I was really thinking of going the scotchbrite way and will give it a try tonight. Thanks, Oh BTW have you built that rainshadow 1569 yet?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nah, I've got three other rods to finish in line before my own. The handle's done though. lol


----------

